# Why are there chains in my attic?



## steven65msp (Jan 18, 2011)

I was just up in my attic and there are two rows of chains that connect the rafters to the joists.  The rows run parallel to the ridge and the chains are 2 or 3 feet apart.  But the chains are slack, not tight, and they are light-weight chain, like dog chain.

Thanks!


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe there's a dog in your attic before?   Just kidding...

Can you get a picture?


----------



## JoeD (Jan 19, 2011)

Light fixture support? In drop ceilings the fixtures need a safety chain to support them in case of fire where the ceiling comes down.


----------



## steven65msp (Jan 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures.  The house was built in 1989.  It's in Minnesota.

Panoramio - Untitled photo

Panoramio - Untitled photo

Panoramio - Untitled photo


----------



## MSU Fan (Jan 24, 2011)

i have no idea why they are there, but that is pretty creepy.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 24, 2011)

I go with my first post. Safety support.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay I have been thinking about this for a while and have some questions.
Are these rafters 2x4s and how long are they?
Your picture shows patches or something nailed across three rafter, is there a broken rafter there?
Is the bearing wall below the ridge or is it under the chains and do you have chains on both sides?


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 26, 2011)

Do they all have tension on them?


----------



## JoeD (Jan 27, 2011)

Those chains are too light be part of any support system. They are either safety support required by building code or markers so you know where the lights are from above.


----------



## DrHicks (Jan 27, 2011)

steven65msp said:


> Here are some pictures.  The house was built in 1989.  It's in Minnesota.
> 
> Panoramio - Untitled photo
> 
> ...



There is no way they are supporting anything.  They're too light, are slack, and are all hanging at different angles.

I'd say they're one of two things.  Either they are marking something under the insulation (have you checked to see what they're attached to at the bottom?), or the previous owner had something hanging on them.  I suppose that could have been anything from Christmas Wreaths to drying pot.


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 27, 2011)

I do heating work and i have used light chains like you have to mark the location of the zone valves that were down in the blow en insulation. Then i would put a tag on the chain 
 that would tell me what that zone go to. Your ceiling joist are not 2x4 are they? I have been in attics where the had 2x4 and the bend real easy. Just wondered if they are there 
 to hold up ceiling joist. Is there snow on on the roof that would let the roof sag and make the chains lose?


----------

